# cn not update roaming profile



## XPUser1991 (Mar 5, 2010)

everytime i log off of my computer, it says that it can't update my roaming profile, the details say access denied, i made my user the owner and gave it full access to the folder as well, but i can figure out why it won't let me update my roaming profile, any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## fel1x (Jan 23, 2011)

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...6d-8912-4e18-b570-42470e2f3582&displaylang=en


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Did you check _both_ NTFS and Share permissions, on both the parent folder that contains the roaming profiles, and the individual profile folder?
Security Recommendations for Roaming User Profiles Shared Folders


----------

